# The Real Addiction



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

So nicotine is addictive they say and vaping is still breathing in nicotine so vaping has to be addictive!

True but also not!

At this moment I can sit through a whole day and actually forget to vape! There's no more need to vape constantly anymore... Well maybe for a day then I'll start getting itchy and need some nicotine.

The actual vaping addiction has turn from actually inhaling the vapor to .... Well buying vape gear!!!

Scouring the net for some awesome mech or some new advanced electronic mod has become the other addiction also! I'll sit from say 19h00 and just go on the net and search for new vape stuff, either mechs, elec mods, rba, rta, rda, clearos, cartos, juices, flavour concentrates, batteries, chargers, battery kicks, bottles, ohm readers, sidecutters, tweezers, small screw drivers, pouches .... Need I go on! So working through that will take me till 03h00 and I researched like not even half of the list! Then if I'm not scouring the net I'm iching to remove my perfectly working coil and make a new one! Bigger (or smaller) and better than the one I had in whatever I took it out of!

Then comes the buying part! I can't buy online cause I can't wait for a product to reach me! Even if it comes overnight its just to long to wait! I've been blessed with patience but not when it comes to waiting! Waiting in line at a queue is to much for me!

So I know I got some bucks coming in and I start letting my usual guys know... Couple days and I'm buying some stuff! Up to the point that when I spent the last couple of bucks I put out for my vaping habit on say a new mech I see I almost have no juice left and scale down on my ml per day till I get some more!! 

So actually inhaling nicotine aint that addictive!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> The actual vaping addiction has turn from actually inhaling the vapor to .... Well buying vape gear!!!



My addiction is still both! I love searching for the new new thing... but only if I have my latest vaping gear real close to my mouth!


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

I can relate somewhat to that. I searched and bought many mods. 
This was until I found my nirvana.
Golden Greek Just GG, with GG Ithaka. 
And with today's purchase of authentic kayfun, and another mech my mod buying is over.
I rarely use vv mods these days. I will use them when desperate. 
My focus has moved away completely from mods 100% towards the search of interesting juices.
I would like to get to a stage where I have at least 20ml or more of at least 50 different epic juices.
I was basically there, and then stopped spending, and used up all my juice. I had about 600ml juice at some stage.

I want to feel like a rich sandton poppie when she opens her shoe closet when I open my vape cabinet. I want too many choices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

great post @Hein510 

i can somewhat agree, i too search the net constantly for new gear, just not the hours you do 

im hoping once i get the nemi ill be settled, but then the whole process starts again with all the bits and pieces like you mentioned that one 'has to have'


----------



## vaalboy (27/3/14)

Since my admission to reoville, all I have to look forward to is the release of their sub ohm kit, Afriville's Rhino and finding the ultimate juice. Oh my, now that I consider it, not a bad space to be in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Since my admission to reoville, all I have to look forward to is the release of their sub ohm kit, Afriville's Rhino and finding the ultimate juice. Oh my, now that I consider it, not a bad space to be in


I agree 100% with you @vaalboy !


----------



## Gizmo (27/3/14)

But craftyza 100w mods are coming in through the woodwork 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

you can do 100w allready with a 0.6ohm coil and double stacked batteries. will recommend as high as possible amp rated bats as possible and on a mech you dont have to wait for your device to boot up like the Gi2 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gizmo (27/3/14)

You do know that double stacked batteries are seriously unsafe tho?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

my duel nano dragon setup Im running on a fresh bat is 40w and damn its potent! 0.4ohms at 4v is 40w and taking short drag as this setup draws 10amps and my bat is rated at 11amps. cutting it close!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> my duel nano dragon setup Im running on a fresh bat is 40w and damn its potent! 0.4ohms at 4v is 40w and taking short drag as this setup draws 10amps and my bat is rated at 11amps. cutting it close!



HOLY MOLY! No way I would ever cut it that close!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> my duel nano dragon setup Im running on a fresh bat is 40w and damn its potent! 0.4ohms at 4v is 40w and taking short drag as this setup draws 10amps and my bat is rated at 11amps. cutting it close!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



you a brave fellow @Hein510

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chop007 (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> So nicotine is addictive they say and vaping is still breathing in nicotine so vaping has to be addictive!
> 
> True but also not!
> 
> ...


This is so true man. You should publish this in some medical journal. It is more of a buying/internet/art disorder than an addiction. There is such beauty in the mechanical art of these devices and there is also a sort of mystery, it's a kind of magic(It's a kind of majic-Rolling Stones starts playing).

There is also however the community aspect, the belonging to a tribe. A place called home. I have always been a lone ranger, surfing here and there, travelling up the East and West Coast, many folks met along the way, but no real friends so to speak. Here, it is like belonging to a tribe and a revolutionary tribe at that. I find more and more that us vapers are are not these follow the rules and fear the law kind of folks. We are rebels at heart and we feed that while staying in the bounds of societal norms, via our love for vaping.

You have it spot on, nicotine eventually has nothing to do with why we love vaping. Legendary.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Take it safe Hein510! - this forum still want *Hein510* and not *Hein-less*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Take it safe Hein510! - this forum still want *Hein510* and not *Hein-less*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (27/3/14)

I worked out the short cut for all that web browsing - just keep an eye on ecigssa and if there is something new and awesome one of us will post it - I just wait for you lot to post the link and I still get a good night's sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

devdev said:


> I worked out the short cut for all that web browsing - just keep an eye on ecigssa and if there is something new and awesome one of us will post it - I just wait for you lot to post the link and I still get a good night's sleep



There is still only one problem with this theory... the moment you walk away from your PC you know full well that there are ecigssa peeps posting stuff that you will only find out about in a few hours... KNow what I mean?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

ja this community is awesome! used to belong to a different kinda community back in the day when I used to make music but all I got out of them was smiles when you look em in the eyes and a knife in the back when you look away! 

deciding to leave due to politics in the band and starting a family left me with no one from that community that still mix with me and being labeled seeking the white picketfence live! 

well Im fine with being the outcast and choosing family!

and ecigssa feels like a new family that I joined! people that goes out of their way to help each other!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (27/3/14)

@Hein510 -You sure hit the nail on the head for me. I guess I'm just an addict at heart.


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

@Alex everyone needs some kinda addiction

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

@Hein510 and @Chop007 are philosophers of note I tell you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

